# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung: Was bringt der PSA-Wert?

## RalfDm

Sendung "Visite" am Dienstag, 15.3.2011, 20:15 im NDR-Fernsehen:

"In Deutschland erkranken jährlich rund 100.000 Männer an Prostatakrebs. Bei vielen wird die Krankheit im Rahmen der Früherkennung durch einen erhöhten PSA-Wert entdeckt. Klingt erst mal gut - aber viele der Patienten werden nach Aussage von Experten anschließend übertherapiert. Denn längst nicht alle Prostata-Tumoren sind so aggressiv, dass sie zum Tod führen und deshalb radikal behandelt werden müssen. Und ob ein Tumor zu der gefährlichen oder ungefährlicheren Kategorie gehört, kann auch der PSA-Wert nicht ermitteln. Die Folge, so viele Mediziner, sind überflüssige Operationen mit bleibenden Schäden wie Inkontinenz und Impotenz. Für wen also ist der PSA-Test sinnvoll? Welchen anderen Früherkennungs-Tests gibt es? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?"

Man darf gespannt sein!

Ralf

----------


## premme

> Sendung "Visite" am Dienstag, 15.3.2011, 20:15 im NDR-Fernsehen:
> 
> Für wen also ist der PSA-Test sinnvoll? Welchen anderen Früherkennungs-Tests gibt es? Wie sieht die Zukunft aus?"
> Man darf gespannt sein!
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,
Da es zur Zeit nichts anderes als den PSA-Test gibt, kann er vermutlich nur als Erkennungsmerkmal bezeichnet werden.
Wie wir ja alle wissen, kommt dann die Biopsie, und dann geht es weiter. Wie du ja auch bestimmt gelesen hast, wurde er bei mir bei der TURP festgestellt. (Glücklicherweise)
Da es zur Zeit noch keine anderen Möglichkeiten der Erkennung gibt, wird eben operiert.
Aber die Früherkennung geht ja ständig weiter, und so können Männer in einigen Jahren vielleicht besser, und eher behandelt werden. 
PS: Ich bin der Meinung, das solche Sendungen einige Betroffene noch mehr verwirren).

Gruß premme

----------


## RalfDm

> PS: Ich bin der Meinung, das solche Sendungen einige Betroffene noch mehr verwirren).


Hallo premme,

was willst du uns damit sagen? Dass wir gegen den NDR eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken sollen, die Sendung zu stoppen?

Nach dem Text der Ankündigung muss man allerdings befürchten, dass hier veraltete Information vorgetragen wird. Keine Rede von der "intelligenten" Nutzung des PSA wie Bestimmen der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit und -Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, keine Rede von Active Surveillance und den Kriterien dafür. Das Beste, was wir tun können ist, uns die Sendung anzusehen und ggf. anschließend von seiten des BPS einen Kommentar an den NDR zu schicken.

Ralf

----------


## premme

> Hallo premme,
> was willst du uns damit sagen? Dass wir gegen den NDR eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken sollen, die Sendung zu stoppen?


Nein wollen wir erstmal sehen.




> Nach dem Text der Ankündigung muss man allerdings befürchten, dass hier veraltete Information vorgetragen wird. Keine Rede von der "intelligenten" Nutzung des PSA wie Bestimmen der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit und -Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit, keine Rede von Active Surveillance und den Kriterien dafür.


Lassen wir uns überraschen.




> Das Beste, was wir tun können ist, uns die Sendung anzusehen und ggf. anschließend von seiten des BPS einen Kommentar an den NDR zu schicken.


Das wäre sehr gut.

Gruß premme

----------


## premme

Hallo Ralf,
habe mir auch die Sendung angesehen. Ich persönlich fand die Sendung für einen "unwissenden" doch interessant. Und der Hinweis, das es zur Zeit noch nicht`s anderes gibt.
Auch die Gegenüberstellung der einzelnen Behandlungsvarianten war gut erklärt. Es war ja auch ein Spitzenmann am Werk. @skippers Doc.
Deshalb ist es ja auch richtig, das @rolfe nach HH zur weiteren Untersuchung geht.
Die von dir geschriebenen Varianten wurden nicht so richtig, oder kaum, angesprochen, erklärt.
Aber trotzdem brachte dieser Beitrag ein gutes "Grundwissen".
Oder wie siehst du das ?.

Gruß premme

----------


## RalfDm

> Oder wie siehst du das ?


Sagen wir mal so: Es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Zum Beispiel hätten alle alten Vorwürfe gegen die PSA-Bestimmung ausgegraben werden können ("vollkommen unsicher, führt nur zu Übertherapie" usw.). Das wurde glücklicherweise durch die Wahl des Fachmanns Prof. Graefen nicht wahr. Der Gut/Böse-Grenzwert von 4 ng/ml, den Prof. Graefen nannte, ist allerdings antiquiert. An anderer Stelle wurde auch richtig der Wert von 2,5 ng/ml genannt. Sogar die Bedeutung der PSA-Dynamik hat sich schon herumgesprochen.
Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn auf die Früherkennungsbroschüre des BPS hingewiesen worden wäre.
Morgen (17.3.) um 21 Uhr auf MDR geht's mit dem Thema weiter.

Ralf

----------


## premme

> Sagen wir mal so:
> Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn auf die Früherkennungsbroschüre des BPS hingewiesen worden wäre.
> Morgen (17.3.) um 21 Uhr auf MDR geht's mit dem Thema weiter.
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,
nur mal als Frage: vielleicht durften die das nicht.
Möglich ist doch alles.

*Hinweis:* Wer Donnerstag nicht kann / darf, am Freitag um 13.15 Uhr Wiederholung.


Gruß premme

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Reinhard,

Danke für den Tipp! Hätte es vielleicht verpasst, obwohl es mein Heimatsender ist. Habe mir erlaubt; folgende Meinungsäußerung dort hin zu schicken:

_"Hallo in die Runde,
__als Betroffener interessieren mich Spätfolgen  nach Op und Bestrahlung. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass trotz guten  PSA-Verlaufs, Inkontinenz stärker wird und von Potenz keine Rede mehr  sein kann. Nach der Op war ich kontinent und erste Anzeichen der  erfolgreichen Schwellkörpertätigkeit (ohne Stimulanzien) waren auch zu  verzeichnen. Nach 38 Bestrahlungen - 3D-konformal mit insgesamt 68,4 Gy  verschlechtert sich das Gesamtbefinden.(Näheres auf meiner Homepage  "www.wanderkrebs.de")
Als Anregung erlaube ich mir auf das BPS-Forum  der Deutschen Krebshilfe hinzuweisen, wo Betroffene gute fachkundige  Hinweise erhalten. Mir ersetzt das Forum die Selbsthilfegruppe, da es in  der Nähe keine SHG gibt.
PSA-Verlaufskontrolle sollte mit  frühzeitigem Beginn (spätestens ab 40. Lebensjahr) in das  Vorsorgeprogramm der Krankenkassen aufgenommen werden!!!

Einen guten Sendungsverlauf und alles Gute für andere Betroffene

Roland Spranger"_


Mal sehen, ob eine Reaktion erfolgt?


Gruß
 "wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## premme

Hallo Roland,
werde mir auch die Sendung ansehen. Mal sehen, vielleicht werden auch die eingegangenen Mail`s angesprochen, oder du bekommst eine Mailantwort.
Bin gespannt.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## Felix*

> Sagen wir mal so: Es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Zum Beispiel hätten alle alten Vorwürfe gegen die PSA-Bestimmung ausgegraben werden können ("vollkommen unsicher, führt nur zu Übertherapie" usw.). Das wurde glücklicherweise durch die Wahl des Fachmanns Prof. Graefen nicht wahr. Der Gut/Böse-Grenzwert von 4 ng/ml, den Prof. Graefen nannte, ist allerdings antiquiert. An anderer Stelle wurde auch richtig der Wert von 2,5 ng/ml genannt. Sogar die Bedeutung der PSA-Dynamik hat sich schon herumgesprochen.
> Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn auf die Früherkennungsbroschüre des BPS hingewiesen worden wäre.
> Morgen (17.3.) um 21 Uhr auf MDR geht's mit dem Thema weiter.
> 
> Ralf


Herr Damm, wenn Sie schon unbedingt meinen, als BPS-Forenmoderator und BPS-Vorstandsmitglied etwas altklug den Gebrauch des PSA-Grenzwertes 4 ng/ml kritisieren zu müssen, dann sollten Sie wenigstens nicht im gleichen Atemzug eine BPS-Broschüre anpreisen, die genau den gleichen Grenzwert 4 ng/ml verwendet.

Infos und Links zur BPS-Früherkennungs-Broschüre hier:

http://www.prostata.de/m_0910_bps_broschuere.html

----------


## RalfDm

Herr Felix*,

die S3-Leitlinie sagt unter "Früherkennung und Biopsie" auf S. 23 unter der Empfehlung 3.11 folgendes:

"Im Rahmen der Früherkennung soll eine Prostatabiopsie bei     Vorliegen von mindestens einem der folgenden Kriterien empfohlen werden: 
     kontrollierter PSA-Wert von ≥ 4 ng/ml* bei der erstmaligen     Früherkennungskonsultation;     karzinomverdächtiges Ergebnis bei der digitalen-rektalen     Untersuchung;     auffälliger PSA-Anstieg (ohne Wechsel des Bestimmungsverfahrens und     unter Berücksichtigung der intraindividuellen Variabilität).
Empfehlungsgrad A, LoE: 2+,     Gesamtabstimmung: 82 %" Auf S. 28 heißt es dann aber:

"Zu Empfehlung 3.11     a) ≥ 4 ng/ml:     Der Grenzwert von 4 ng/ml wurde in einer großen Untersuchung von     Catalona et al. (1994) [96] an über 6.000 Probanden als sinnvoll     beschrieben. Das in dieser Untersuchung benutzte PSA-Messverfahren     (Hybritech) misst in identischen Proben um etwa 20 % höhere     PSA-Werte als diejenigen Messverfahren, die in den vergangenen     Jahren nach WHO kalibriert wurden und auf dem deutschen Markt weit     verbreitet sind [86]. Um für die Erkennung von Prostatakarzinomen     ein ähnliches Sensitivitäts- und Spezifitätsprofil zu erreichen,     ist eine Anpassung des Grenzwertes an die Kalibrierung des benutzten     Messverfahrens erforderlich (siehe auch Hintergrundtext zu     Empfehlung 3.7). Seit Veröffentlichung der Biopsieergebnisse aus     der Placebogruppe des Prostate Cancer Prevention Trials (hier wurden     2.950 Männer mit PSA-Werten unter 4 ng/ml einer Prostatabiopsie     unterzogen) bestehen Kontroversen bezüglich eines Grenzwertes von 4 ng/ml:     ein PSA Grenzwert, über dem die Häufigkeit von Prostatakarzinomen     sprunghaft anstieg, konnte nicht identifiziert werden. Hingegen     zeigte sich ein linearer Zusammenhang zwischen der Höhe des     PSA-Wertes und dem Tumornachweis. Selbst bei sehr niedrigen     PSA-Werten wurden in einem überraschend hohen Prozentsatz bei     unauffälligem Tastbefund Prostatakarzinome gefunden. Dies führt     derzeit bei Fachgesellschaften zu Empfehlungen, schon bei PSA-Werten     deutlich unter 4 ng/ml Biopsien zu erwägen [74; 75]. Allerdings     bleibt bislang unbeantwortet, mit welcher Strategie die hieraus     resultierenden unnötigen Biopsien reduziert und Übertherapien     vermieden werden können."Mit anderen Worten: Man weiß, dass die 4 ng/ml zu hoch angesetzt sind, hat aber keinen besseren Wert, man weiß nur, dass er niedriger sein müsste. Prof. Graefen hat sich also leitlinienkonform ausgedrückt, das räume ich ein.

In der Früherkennungsbroschüre des BPS heißt es dazu:

"Zur prognostischen Verlässlichkeit des PSA-Testes muss man folgendes wissen:
Bereits die     Unterscheidung zwischen einem normalen und einem erhöhten     PSA-Wert ist nicht einfach. So ist es zum Beispiel individuell     verschieden, wie viel PSA aus der Prostata in     das Blut gelangt, und auch das Volumen der Prostata (die     altersbedingt vergrößert sein kann!) hat Einfluss auf den     PSA-Spiegel. Trotz einer sich hieraus ergebenden gewissen Varia*     tionsbreite gilt ein PSA-Wert von weniger als 4,0 Nano* gramm (=     milliardstel Gramm) pro Milliliter (ng/ml) Blut jedoch gemeinhin als     unauf* fällig.


Ein     "unauffälliger" PSA-Wert (weniger als 4,0  ng/ml)     ist allerdings keine Garantie dafür, dass ein Mann frei von     Prostatakrebs ist. So weisen ca. 20 % der Männer mit einem     "unauffälligen" PSA-Wert gleichwohl einen Prostata*tumor auf. Mit Blick auf die Rate der durch einen PSA-Test     unentdeckt bleibenden Fälle von Prostata* krebs ist die     sogenannte _Sensitivität_ des Tests (bzw. der mehr oder     weniger will* kürlich gewählten Grenzwert von 4,0  ng/ml)     also nicht optimal.


Ein "erhöhter"     PSA-Wert (höher als 4,0  ng/ml) ist andererseits kein sicherer     Beleg für das Vorliegen einer Prostatakrebserkrankung. Die     Wahrscheinlichkeit steigt zwar mit der Höhe des PSA-Wertes;     grundsätzlich können aber alle Reizungen oder Erkrankungen der     Prostata zu einem Anstieg des PSA-Spiegels     führen (z.  B. Radfahren, Reiten oder sexuelle Betätigung in     den 48 Stunden vor der Blutent* nahme oder eine entzündliche     Veränderung der Prostata). So beträgt die Wahr*     scheinlichkeit, dass eine Prostatakrebserkrankung vorliegt, bei     einem PSA-Wert von 3,5  ng/ml ca. 20  Prozent, bei einem     Wert von 5,5  ng/ml  ca. 25  Prozent und bei einem     Wert von 8,5  ng/ml ca. 35  Prozent. Dies zeigt, dass das     PSA kein prostatakrebs* spezi*fi*scher _Tumormarker_,     sondern ein sogenannter _Organmarker_ ist, der keinen ver*läss*lichen Ursachenzusammenhang zwischen PSA-Wert und     Prostatakrebs her* zu* stellen vermag."
 Mit anderen Worten: Auch die Früherkennungsbroschüre stellt lediglich fest, dass der Wert von 4 ng/ml nicht optimal ist. Die Broschüre nennt ihn, weil er nun einmal in der Welt ist, sie "verwendet" ihn aber nicht.

Prof. Graefen sagte sinngemäß etwa, dass man in jüngerer Zeit auf die Bedeutung der PSA-Dynamik aufmerksam geworden sei. Darüber wurde in den PCRI _Insights_ schon im Jahre 2003 geschrieben, und auch damals war, zumindest in den USA, die Erkenntnis bestimmt nicht brandneu. Man nenne mir einen niedergelassenen Urologen, der für seine Patienten die PSA-VZ ausrechnet und sinnvolle Schlüsse aus der PSA-Dynamik zieht. Das wäre viel sinnvoller, als über einen Grenzwert zu diskutieren, den es als Schwellwert ohnehin nicht gibt.

Im übrigen behalte ich mir in meinem Alter das Recht vor, auch mal "altklug" zu sein. Normalerweise verwendet man dieses Wort bei Kindern, die (scheinbar) klügere Sprüche loslassen, als es ihrem Alter entspricht.

Ralf

----------


## HorstK

> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?8191-Felix*


 
Felix mit Stern - aber ohne Profil im Forum - 



Freundliche Grüße

Horst

----------


## Felix*

> Prof. Graefen hat sich also leitlinienkonform ausgedrückt, das räume ich ein.


Warum nicht gleich so und nur so.

----------


## RuStra

> keine Rede von Active Surveillance und den Kriterien dafür.


Daran dachte ich auch, als ich den einen vorgestellten Fall sah, Bernd Lange, 63 Jahre:




> PSA 5,2 „viel zu hoch, der Richtwert ist 2,5“
> 
> Erneuter PSA-Test und die Bestätigung. Der erhöhte Wert führt zu einem schlimmen Verdacht, liefert aber keine Diagnose. 
> 
> Urologe Aust: 
> „Man muss eben wissen, dass dieser PSA-Wert nicht nur erhöht ist beim Prostatakrebs, sondern der ist erhöht bei einer grossen, gutartigen Prostata und der ist erhöht bei einer Prostataentzündung oder einer Blasenentzündung.“
> Um der tatsächlichen Ursache für den hohen PSA-Wert bei Bernd Lange auf die Spur zu kommen, führt der Urologe weitere Untersuchungen durch. Er tastet die Prostata vom Enddarm aus ab, ohne Befund. Auch bei einer rektalen Ultraschall-Untersuchung nichts zu sehen. Obwohl sonst kein Hinweis auf Krebs da ist, der verdächtige Blutwert lässt dem Arzt keine Ruhe. Biopsien, Gewebeproben der Prostata, sollen Gewissheit bringen. 
> „Biopsie ist ein Eingriff. Aber diese Biopsie ist das einzige, was ich machen kann, um zu sagen, der Prostatapatient hat ein Prostatakarzinom oder er hat möglicherweise keins“
> 
> ...


Scheint mir eher wieder ein Fall der üblichen Panikmachen zu sein.
Unklar, wieso Urologe Aust nicht nach Tast- und Ultraschall o.B. erstmal den PSA-Verlauf beobachtet hat.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
und zwar möchte ich wieder einmal an die gute alte graphische Darstellung mit ihrer hohen Aussagefähigkeit sowie an meine Art des Vorsorgescreenings erinnern, und es erübrigt sich die PSA-Grenzwertdiskussion, ob nun 2,5 oder 4,0 der richtige Wert für Aktionismus ist gemäß nachstehender Vorgehensweise:

Die moderne Vorsorge erfolgt über einen Bluttest und kann auch beim Hausarzt gemacht werden. Die langfristige PSA-Entwicklung über Jahre erfasst und grafisch dargestellt hat eine große Aussagekraft und liefert mit die entscheidenden Informationen, ob AS/WW weiter vertretbar oder weiter führende Maßnahmen angesagt sind. Ich möchte dies an einem Fallbeispiel von zwei 40-jährigen, die mit der PSA-Überwachung dieses Jahr beginnen und dann jährlich weiter fortführen würden, demonstrieren.



Der Verlauf gemäß Datenreihe 1 (blau) signalisiert spätestens ab dem Jahr 2024, dass mit dem Entstehen eines Karzinoms gerechnet werden muss und dass zwischen 2024 und 2027 und spätestens 2028 eine Biopsie gemacht werden sollte. 
Datenreihe 2 (rot) signalisiert zwar auch, dass eine unerwünschte Entwicklung sich anbahnen könnte, wobei aber ohne großes Risiko weiter abgewartet werden kann. Vorsichtige würden dann bei gleichbleibender Tendenz in ein bis zwei Jahren MRT und FNAB zur weiteren Absicherung/Klärung durchführen. In der Datenreihe 2 habe ich im Jahr 2020 einen Ausrutscher eingebaut, wobei die Ursache eine Fehlmessung oder Prostatitis z.B. sein könnte. Ich möchte damit auch zeigen, wie sicher man bei regelmäßigem PSA-Screening gegen Fehlinterpretationen und falschen Schlüssen gefeit ist. Vollständigkeitshalber führe ich noch an, dass selbstverständlich der Quotient zu freiem PSA zu messen bzw. zu bilden ist sowie der Testosteronspiegel und der Verlauf dieser Werte als weitere Indikatoren im Diagramm zu führen sind und zwischen 45 und 50 Jahren begonnen werden sollte, jährlich die Vorsorgeuntersuchung mit rektalem US beim Urologen durchzuführen.
Der Prostatakrebs entsteht also nicht über Nacht sondern entwickelt sich ganz langsam. Betreibe ich Vorsorge, so erkenne ich sehr frühzeitig an den langsam ansteigenden PSA-Werten, dass sich etwas anbahnen könnte. Dann ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, sich auf den KISP und BPS Websites zu informieren, sich ein Grundwissen über Prostatakrebs und mögliche Therapien anzueignen.
Erfordert die weitere PSA-Entwicklung eine Biopsie und ist das Ergebnis positiv, dann ist der nächste Schritt ein MRT zur weiteren Situationsabklärung durchzuführen. Parallel kann man zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch im BPS-Forum aktiv werden, um Meinungen von anderen Betroffenen zur eigenen Situation bzw. zu den eigenen Therapieideen zu hören. Kommt man in seiner Meinungsbildung voran, dann sollte auch mit seinem Urologen die favorisierte Vorgehensweise besprochen werden, wobei der zeitliche Ablauf Forum/Urologe natürlich auch in umgekehrter Reihenfolge durchgeführt werden kann. Auf jeden Fall wird der riesige Vorteil einer Vorsorge sichtbar nämlich

- Die Diagnose kommt nicht überraschend.
- Ich kann mich ohne Schockzustand mental auf die sich entwickelnde Situation einstellen und schon im Vorfeld mir erste Informationen zur PK-Thematik aneignen.
- Bei positiver Diagnose stehen mir aufgrund des frühzeitigen Erkennens (fast) alle Therapieoptionen offen.
- Ich komme als mündiger Patient zum Urologen.
- Die Therapiewahl kann ohne Zeitdruck erfolgen.

Gemäß meiner eigenen Erfahrung ist die Therapiewahl ein Mix aus nüchterner Analyse, Festlegung seiner persönlichen Prioritäten und dazu ein (großer) Schuss Bauchgefühl. In dieser Phase des Findens unbedingt kritisch nicht ablehnend gegenüber den Empfehlungen von dritter Seite sein, und zwar aus folgenden Überlegungen und Erfahrungen

- Bei Aufsuchen eines Urologischen Zentrums zur Therapieberatung muss man berücksichtigen, dass diese Einrichtungen heute auch Wirtschaftsbetriebe sind und wirtschaftlichen Erfolg haben wollen/sollen. Die Therapieempfehlungen werden deshalb nur in der Bandbreite der am Zentrum vorhandenen Möglichkeiten gegeben.
- Führen Sie als Privatpatient das Informationsgespräch mit dem Professor oder Chefarzt, dann wird er nur seine Methode als die einzig richtige erfolgreiche Therapie offerieren. Er ist nämlich in die Topposition gelangt, weil er seine Methode beherrscht, praktisch und wissenschaftlich. Es geht ihm wie dem Autoverkäufer, der schon zwanzig Jahre die Marke Mercedes verkauft und sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass Toyota die besseren Autos baut. Und er will Sie als Patient/Kunde gewinnen, denn Sie sind ein Teil seines Zusatzverdienstes.
- Auch die Therapievorschläge aus dem Forum sind kritisch zu prüfen, insbesondere wenn diese als die einzige richtige Therapie offeriert werden. Soweit Vorschläge als eigene Erfahrung deklariert sind, kann man sich die PK-Historie des Empfehlenden ansehen und prüfen, welche Übereinstimmungen es mit der eigenen Situation gibt und gegebenenfalls dann Kontakt aufnehmen.

Sobald eine Vorentscheidung für eine Therapie gefallen ist, muss der nächste Schritt sein, herauszufinden, wo die Wunschtherapie optimal ausgeführt wird. Im Allgemeinen wird es mehrere nach den ersten Informationen gleichwertige Möglichkeiten geben, und es empfiehlt sich auch mehrere- mein Vorschlag drei- der in der Vorauswahl favorisierten Einrichtungen anzusehen. Vereinbaren Sie über das zuständige Sekretariat ein Gespräch mit dem Professor/Chefarzt. Dies empfehle ich Ihnen auch als Kassenpatient, und bei eventueller Nachfrage der Sekretärin zur Krankenkasse antworten Sie, dass sie die Kosten selber tragen. Die Gespräche mit den Toppmanagern unserer Gesundheitseinrichtungen sind verhältnismäßig preiswert, und zwar 70 bis 150 Euro pro Gespräch abhängig von der Gesprächslänge, und ein Teil davon wird Ihnen auch die Kasse erstatten. Bereiten Sie sich mit Notizen auf das Gespräch vor. Schreiben Sie ihre Fragen auf, die noch zur Therapie oder Durchführung bestehen.
Erläutern Sie ihrem Gesprächspartner kurz ihre Diagnose und ihre Überlegungen, die zur Therapiewahl geführt haben. Dies ist sehr wichtig, damit ihr Gegenüber sofort erkennt, dass sie sich mit der Materie beschäftigt haben, und damit werden seine Antworten qualifizierter und respektvoller ausfallen.
Aufgrund der Gespräche wird sich bald herauskristallisieren, zu welchem Arzt, zu welcher Institution man das größte Vertrauen hat. Auch als gesetzlich Krankenversicherter sollte man abhängig von der gewählten Therapie überlegen, ob mit privater Zuzahlung man sich vom Experten behandeln lässt, und zwar stellt sich diese Frage immer bei den Therapien, wo das manuelle Geschick maßgeblich mit dem Erfolg verknüpft ist. Es geht bei der Therapie um Ihre Lebensqualität.
Diese Frage stellt sich z.B. nicht bei einer externen Strahlentherapie, da Einrichtung und Bedienpersonal für alle Patienten gleich sind.
Soweit einen Auszug aus meinen Erfahrungen und Überlegungen zum PK und richtige Vorsorge erspart Leid und rettet Leben.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## HorstK

> - Auch die Therapievorschläge aus dem Forum sind kritisch zu prüfen, insbesondere wenn diese als die einzige richtige Therapie offeriert werden. Soweit Vorschläge als eigene Erfahrung deklariert sind, kann man sich die PK-Historie des Empfehlenden ansehen und prüfen, welche Übereinstimmungen es mit der eigenen Situation gibt...


DANKE, Knut, 

sofern der Kritisierende / Empfehlende überhaupt eine eigene PK-Historie hat und sie dann, vor seiner Kritik / Empfehlung, im Forum bekannt gibt - außer Mediziner/Therapeuten, wie z.B. F.E., F.S., D.Sch. und...

Schummler und Besch..... gibt's leider immer wieder, auch im realen- besonders aber im virtuellen (Internet)-Leben. Leider auch in Krebs-Foren. 


Alles Gute,

Horst

----------


## wanderfreund

DANKE, Horst,

der Hinweis an @knut.krüger gilt auch für einige andere Forumsnutzer. Eigentlich brauchen wir keine erfundenen Grafiken, um Schlüsse für die notwendigen Vorsorgemaßnahmen oder notwendigen Therapien zu ziehen, sondern es reichen die Statisiken unserer eigenen Krankengeschichten in den Erfahrungsberichten hier im Forum. Die Erkenntnisse kommen für uns sowieso zu spät. Schlimm ist es,wenn ich merke, dass eine falsche Therapiewahl erfolgte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Mehr Öffentlichkeit trägt auch zur Sensibilisierung der Männer für eine rechtzeitige Vorsorge bei! Und, wenn das Gesundheitssystem auch noch auf Erkenntnisse von Patienten und nicht nur leitlinienkonformen Vorgaben reagieren würde, dann wäre bestimmt vieles einfacher. Wenn man bedenkt, wie billig ein PSA-Test im Rahmen einer Blutuntersuchung im Verhältnis zu den Kosten bei verspäteter Diagnose auf PK ist, dann dürfte sich die routinemäßige Kontrolle im Rahmen der Vorsorge als Kassenleistung gar nicht stellen. Man hätte dann auch gleich Aussagen zur Dynamik der PSA-Entwicklung. Keine neue Erkenntnis, aber "Ständiger Tropfen höhlt den Stein!" Vielleicht trifft die Diagnose "PK"  auch einmal einen für Kassenleistungen zuständigen Politiker im Gesundheitsministerium auch erst zu spät und er kann noch eine Veränderung der Verfahrensweise einleiten (war ein Scherz, denn, wer wünscht schon einem anderen Menschen Schlechtes? La Fontaine und Bosbach waren nicht die richtigen Leute)
Weiter zu diskutieren, würde in die Plauderecke gehören. Vielleicht später einmal.

Alles Gute

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Roland,

das Thema ist

*Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung: Was bringt der PSA-Wert?*

und nicht



> Eigentlich brauchen wir keine erfundenen Grafiken, um Schlüsse für die notwendigen Vorsorgemaßnahmen oder notwendigen Therapien zu ziehen, sondern es reichen die Statisiken unserer eigenen Krankengeschichten in den Erfahrungsberichten hier im Forum. *Die Erkenntnisse kommen für uns sowieso zu spät*.


Es geht nicht um uns sondern um unsere Söhne, um die nachfolgenden Generationen. Die Krankheitsgeschichten hier im Forum taugen höchsten als abschreckendes Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte.
Ich habe zwei Söhne und auch deshalb interessiert mich das Thema PSA-Screening besonders. Die Grafiken haben schon ihre Bedeutung, denn sie helfen Fehlinterpretationen zu vermeiden bzw. auszuschließen. Gerade in den letzten Wochen war das Thema PSA-Messung wieder in verschiedenen Threads aktuell, und die Ablehnfront der Fachleute argumentiert mit dem Ausreißer in der roten Datenreihe meines Fallbeispiels, weil bei einer durchgeführten Biopsie aufgrund dieses Einzelwertes natürlich kein PK entdeckt werden wird. Es wird dabei vergessen, Warum kommt heute jemand zum Urologen? Weil er ein Problem hat z.B. eine Prostatitis. Dann durchgeführte Biopsien liefern natürlich negative Ergebnisse. Komme ich zum Urologen aufgrund von Beschwerden, verursacht durch ein PK, dann ist es sowieso meistens für eine kurative Behandlung zu spät.

Deshalb noch einmal: *Frühzeitiges PSA-Screening mit grafischer Darstellung erspart Leid und rettet Leben!*

Gruß Knut

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo PSA-Experten,

die Diskusion über den Sinn des PSA-Wertes ist alt und wiederholt sich in regelmäßigen Abständen auch hier im Forum. Was mich (als Nicht-Experte) wundert ist, dass die Methode nach "Glättli" hier nicht mitdiskutiert wird. Mir kommen seine Überlegungen sehr logisch vor. Gibt es inzwischen Ergebnisse von anderen Wissenschaftlern, die sich mit seiner Methode der Auswertung von PSA-Messreihen kritsch auseinandergesetzt haben? Ich habe in der Vergangenheit zwar Ankündigungen von Überprüfungen gelesen, Ergebnisse sind mir jedoch bisher nicht bekannt geworden.

Die "Experten" wissen sicher was ich mit der Methode "Glättli" meine, für Interessierte hier ein link mit mehr Infos:
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=download_center

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Werner

----------


## premme

Hallo Knut,
du hast dir mit deiner Darstellung große Mühe gegeben. Dank dafür.
Aber eigentlich sollte dieser, dein Beitrag bei jedem Doc aushängen.

Wie läuft es denn allgemein ab. Mein Hausarzt hat bis zu meinem 55 Lebensjahr nie von PSA gesprochen. Mein Uro auch nicht. Nur durch einen Wechsel des Uro wurde ich auf diese Thema aufmerksam. 
Natürlich habe ich mir alle Blutuntersuchungen als Kopie mitgeben lassen, und abgeheftet. So hatte ich meine eigene Kontrolle. Die ich eigentlich nicht benötigte, da mein Uro am Ball blieb.

Du schreibst es selbst : *Das frühzeitige erkennen.*

Da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer. Viele haben vor dem Resultat Angst, und wollen den Wert lieber nicht wissen.
Er sollte / müßte ab einem bestimmten Lebensjahr ärztliche Pflicht sein.

*Frage:* warum fängt bei deiner Darstellung der Wert erst so spät an zu steigen ?.
Vermutlich sagt der Doc bis mindestens 2020 das alles OK ist. Also keine Sorgen machen.

Richtig, mit unserem Thema, befassen sich doch nur Betroffene.

Viele Grüße Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

> Mir kommen seine Überlegungen sehr logisch vor.


 Hallo Werner,

das Problem ist, dass Herr Glättli wohl ein Monopol auf die Software hat, die er in seiner Abhandlung mehrfach nennt, und dass es anscheinend keine Überprüfung seiner Thesen von unabhängiger Seite gibt. Eine ähnliche Situation bezüglich eines SW-Monopols haben wir auch beim ANNA-CTRUS, aber hier gibt es ausreichend viele Erfahrungsberichte und Beurteilungen, die diesem Verfahren tatsächlich eine hohe Zuverlässigkeit bescheinigen, und inzwischen eine etablierte Zusammenarbeit der Diako in Flensburg mit einer Reihe von Kliniken und niedergelassenen Ärzten.
Es ist niemandem verwehrt, die Ergebnisse seiner PSA-Messungen an Herrn Glättli zu senden und sie von ihm auswerten zu lassen. Nur wird er damit bei seinem behandelnden Arzt kaum Punkte machen, er muss dann selbst "zum Manager seiner Krankheit" werden.

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

> Warum nicht gleich so und nur so.


Ach Gottchen. Was soll diese Blockwart-Allüre?

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Knut,

genau das PSA-Screening ist eigentlich mein Anliegen mit der Forderung nach frühzeitiger, permanenter PSA-Kontrolle bei Männern im Rahmen der Vorsorge als Kassenleistung. Irgendwie verstehen wir uns nicht. Ich habe selbst einen 40-jährigen Sohn, der trotz der Erfahrungen im eigenen Haus, eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung beim Urologen ablehnt. Ich hatte das Problem auch erst nach deutlichen Anzeichen des körperlichen Zustandes in der unteren Region in Angriff genommen und PSA-Tests über die Hausärztin machen lassen, ehe ich einen Urologen aufgesucht habe. Die von der Krankenkasse unterstützte Vorsorgeuntersuchung war o. B. schon vor Jahren erfolgt.
Übrigens finde ich immer noch kein Profil zu Deiner Krankengeschichte, habe aber auch keine Zeit, um die über 400 Beiträge hier von Dir zu lesen. Hauptsache ist, dass möglichst viele Leute das Forum hier nutzen und hoffentlich vor falschen Entscheidungen bewahrt bleiben.
Das ist wohl ein Anliegen von uns allen und jeder leistet auf seine Art einen Beitrag dazu.

Gruß

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinhard,
die Mühe hält sich in Grenzen, da ich die Unterlagen schon vor zwei Jahren erstellt hatte anlässlich einer ähnlichen Diskussion.



> Du schreibst es selbst : *Das frühzeitige erkennen.*
> Da liegt doch der Hase im Pfeffer. Viele haben vor dem Resultat Angst, und wollen den Wert lieber nicht wissen.


Ich hoffe, dass die Männer nach Herbert Grönemeyer doch eine Minderheit sind, und die große Mehrheit normal und vernünftig ist. Und diese muss man durch Aufklärung erreichen und sensibilisieren, denn eine Vogel Strauß Politik ist im Fall von PK sehr verhängnisvoll.
Der BPS vertritt den PSA-Test als Vorsorgeuntersuchung, wie Günter Feick dies auch schon im Forum dargelegt hat. Meine Position ist dieselbe, und da ich weiß, dass es auch im Forum Betroffene gibt mit abstrusen Meinungen zum PSA-Test, melde ich mich bei entsprechenden Anlässen im Forum immer wieder einmal mahnend zu Wort.
Ansonsten gilt im Freundeskreis die Werbetrommel zu rühren für das PSA-Screening als sehr sinnvolle Vorsorge beim Prostatakrebs, und LudwigS hatte einmal im Forum gesagt,  Die Frauen wären überglücklich, wenn sie einen Blutmarker als Nachweis für Brustkrebs hätten. Und ihr könnt sicher sein, dass über 90 % der Frauen diesen auch nutzen würden.




> *Frage:* warum fängt bei deiner Darstellung der Wert erst so spät an zu steigen ?.
> Vermutlich sagt der Doc bis mindestens 2020 das alles OK ist. Also keine Sorgen machen.


Dies ist einfach eine Annahme in meinem Fallbeispiel. Ich bin zum Start von einem Ausgangsalter von 40 Jahren ausgegangen, so dass sich der PK in der Darstellung so ab 50 Jahre zu entwickeln beginnt also eine durchaus realistische Durchschnittsannahme. Mein Ziel war es aber zu zeigen, welche Übersicht, welche Aussagefähigkeit und damit letztendlich auch Entscheidungssicherheit so eine Grafik vermittelt.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Roland,
es freut mich, dass Du auch ein Anhänger des PSA-Screening bist und unsere Divergenz in den Beiträgen zuvor auf ein Missverständnis beruht.



> Ich habe selbst einen 40-jährigen Sohn, der trotz der Erfahrungen im eigenen Haus, eine Vorsorgeuntersuchung beim Urologen ablehnt.


Erläutere Deinem Sohn, dass seine Chancen sehr gut sind, an PK zu erkranken. Wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, liegt bei Vater/Sohn die Wahrscheinlichkeit um die 70 %. Er muss aber nicht zum Urologen gehen, denn den Bluttest kann er auch beim Hausarzt machen lassen. Es sollte aber auch gleich das freie PSA mit bestimmt werden, denn die Erfassung beider Werte verbessert die Aussage.



> Übrigens finde ich immer noch kein Profil zu Deiner Krankengeschichte, habe aber auch keine Zeit, um die über 400 Beiträge hier von Dir zu lesen.


Dazu gibt es eine kleine Vorgeschichte. Als ordentliches Forumsmitglied hatte ich ein Profil sowie eine PK-Historie. Dann bin ich wegen Zensur- meiner Auffassung nach- aus dem Forum ausgetreten. Ansonsten müsstest Du über 1000 Beiträge durchlesen, um mich kennen zu lernen, aber die alten Beiträge sind nicht mehr knut.krueger/Benutzer zugeordnet. Relativ einfach kannst Du hier mehr über mich erfahren.
Als ich ein paar Monate später wieder ins Forum eintrat, war meine PK-Historie zu lang, und ich konnte diese nicht eingeben, und so bin ich dann ein Betroffener ohne Profil geblieben. Damals hat dies keine Rolle gespielt, da ich im Forum bekannt war. Inzwischen hatte ich mir wieder eine längere Auszeit und wieder wegen Zensur genommen. Da in der Zwischenzeit die Forumssoftware geändert wurde, werde ich es noch einmal probieren, ob ich nun meine Historie anlegen kann.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo, Knut,

nun sind alle Missverständnisse ausgeräumt und ich weiß, mit wem ich kommuniziere. Chapeau vor Deinen Aktivitäten hier im Forum und früher auch im KISP. Dort hatte ich bei meinen Recherchen auch den Beitrag über Deine Protonentherapie entdeckt und gelesen. Vieles davon habe ich zwar auch heute noch nicht verinnerlicht, da es für mich als "Otto Normalverbraucher" eh nicht in Frage kam. Etwas neidisch war ich schon. Eine Behandlung in Loma Linda war für mich unmöglich und ich hatte mich dann später für eine RPE entschieden. Schön für Dich, dass es einen guten Therapieerfolg gegeben hat, hoffe ich wenigstens. Im Profil wäre es ersichtlich gewesen. Mach es Dir doch einfach und stelle nur die Eckdaten bei "myprostate.eu" ein. Dort sind ja schon 5 "Protonenbestrahlte" vertreten und je mehr Beispiele, um so besser die Aussage.
Danke für den Hinweis für meinen Sohn, den ich gern aufgreife. Teile Dir dann per PN das Ergebnis mit.
Auch "ordentliche" Forumsmitglieder sollten sich, wenn notwendig, streiten, denn immerhin ist Streit in der Wissenschaft ein Weg zur Erkenntnis!
Wenn es uns hilft, kann es nur gut sein.
Gruß
"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## premme

Hallo, 
an alle aktiven Mitglieder in diesem Thread.

Ihr werdet vermutlich alle die gestrige Sendung im MDR gesehen gesehen haben.
Meiner, persönlichen Meinung nach, war sie bedeutend umfangreicher, als die letzte vom NDR.

Als erstes mal einen Dank an @Ralf für den Hinweis, auch auf diese Sendung.
Dann wurde auch das Thema von @knut besprochen.
Ich glaube für @horst war auch was dabei,
und @Wanderfreund bekommt bestimmt eine Mail.

Auch die Änderung der PSA-Wertgrenze wurde ja erwähnt.
Meiner Meinung nach wurden aber die OP varianten zu einseitig erwähnt.
Der Prof. sprach überwiegend von der Roboter OP. Er erweckte den Eindruck, die Meinung, als ob durch diese OP immer nervenschonend operiert werden könnte.

Deshalb, wie ist eure Meinung zu dieser Sendung ?.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## HorstK

Rückschau zur Sendung


Chat zum Nachlesen:
http://www.mdr.de/hauptsache-gesund/8357547.html

Tabuthema Prostata
http://www.mdr.de/hauptsache-gesund/8330041.html

Wiederholung heute
Fr, 18.03.2011 | 13:15 Uhr | MDR


Horst

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo in die Runde,

in der Sendung war für uns "Insider" wohl wenig Neues zu erfahren; interessant war es trotzdem. Interessanter ist noch ein Blick in den nachfolgenden Chat, der wegen "Überfüllung" zwar nicht alle Fragen beantworten konnte, aber das große Interesse am Thema zeigte. Ich habe aus Zeitgründen noch nicht alle Beiträge dort gelesen. 
Eine Mail habe ich nicht bekommen und, meine Frage ging ja wohl etwas über den Rahmen der Sendung hinaus. Wahrscheinlich will auch keiner etwas von "Spätfolgen" hören, wenn er akute Therapien erläutert. Gelungen fand ich die Sendung trotzdem!

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------

